# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Holly Cow i think i found my groove

## sonar1234

I dont wanna talk to fast but right now i feel great.

I did 30 minutes on my eliptical machine followed by 30 minutes on my stationnary bike.

All my muscles have been worked, blood is pumping and heart if pumping has well.

Guess i was a great idea to follow up eliptical by stationnary bike.

My pelvic region feels great and i guess that if this keeps going on in a few weeks i should be good.

I will be doing at least 1 hour of cardio each day, and if i can an extra 30 minutes in the morning.

I am fat has hell right now 40 inch waiste, so dropping down around 40 pounds to reach 185 pounds sounds very good too.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good work mate

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

thats a ton of cardio. i would do more intesity less duration but if your "fat as hell" intensity, imo, can be dangerous, so keep at it.

----------


## sonar1234

> thats a ton of cardio. i would do more intesity less duration but if your "fat as hell" intensity, imo, can be dangerous, so keep at it.


THanks guys yeah its a lot of cardio but sadly its all i can do for now, i cant stinking lift weights cause each time i get a spams in the neck.

I am gonna build myself a home gym real soon and train at home.

----------


## Mick_540

just keep up the cardio mate!

----------


## Doc.Sust

sounds good!

----------

